# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  انا عاوز اعرف الامتحانات بتتصحح بناءً على ايه .. الحل الصح ..ولا الكتابه الكتيره ....

## Loma

انا عاوز اعرف الامتحانات بتتصحح بناءً على ايه .. الحل الصح ..ولا الكتابه الكتيره ....ولا الخط الكويس ولا ايه ... ولا بيحطو درجات عشوائيه 
 لاننا كلنا عاوزين نعرف نظام الكليه ماشيه ازاى فى التصحيح والكلام ده علشان الواحد فينا يعرف اتجاهاتو وكده .
           يا ريت لو سمحتى يا دكتوره تردي عليا 
           لان في ناس قالتليى الكليه ماشيه حظ وناس كتير قالو ان انت ممكن تكون مش حالل فى ماده كويس وتجيب درجات جميله 
        وماده تانيه واثق منها وحالل كلو وتجيب مقبول 12.5 او جيد 13 

     وعاوزين نعرف حضرتك هتقرأي ورقه الاجابه ولا لاء ..... سوري انا بتكلم بصيغه الجمع مع انى معرفش الناس التانيه هتقول ايه بس ده اللى 
           عاوز اعرفه ...؟؟!! 
    استفسار وعاوز حضرتك توضحهلنا ...

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> انا عاوز اعرف الامتحانات بتتصحح بناءً على ايه .. الحل الصح ..ولا الكتابه الكتيره ....ولا الخط الكويس ولا ايه ... ولا بيحطو درجات عشوائيه 
>  لاننا كلنا عاوزين نعرف نظام الكليه ماشيه ازاى فى التصحيح والكلام ده علشان الواحد فينا يعرف اتجاهاتو وكده .
>            يا ريت لو سمحتى يا دكتوره تردي عليا 
>            لان في ناس قالتليى الكليه ماشيه حظ وناس كتير قالو ان انت ممكن تكون مش حالل فى ماده كويس وتجيب درجات جميله 
>         وماده تانيه واثق منها وحالل كلو وتجيب مقبول 12.5 او جيد 13 
> 
>      وعاوزين نعرف حضرتك هتقرأي ورقه الاجابه ولا لاء ..... سوري انا بتكلم بصيغه الجمع مع انى معرفش الناس التانيه هتقول ايه بس ده اللى 
>            عاوز اعرفه ...؟؟!! 
>     استفسار وعاوز حضرتك توضحهلنا ...


ردا على سؤالك أفيدك علما بأن الطريقة التي يتم بها تصحيح الامتحان هي على النحو التالي :

أولاً: وضع نموذج إجابة على الأسئلة محل الامتحان يتم التصحيح وفقا له 

ثانياً: أن يتم تصحيح كراسة الإجابة من أكثر من دكتور 

ثالثاً: يمكن للطالب أن يقدم التماس ويرى كراسة إجابته بعد تصحيحها وإعلان النتيجة

رابعا: بالنسبة للمطلوب في الإجابة يراعي أن تكون الإجابة واضحة ومباشرة ومكتوبة بخط واضح يمكن قراءته

----------


## Loma

*شكراً على رد حضرتك............ :Clever Man2:  
 ..1/ وضع نموذج للاجابه ...
                        وده طبعاً مع مراعاة ان الطالب يكتب باسلوبه ولا اسلوب النموذج 
                              (انا اتشائمت)  :M20(27): 
..2/ هذا الالتماس اعملو ازاى ..؟ 
..3/شكراً جداً يا دكتوره .

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## haidy hasaan

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رنيم حمدي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

